# transferer photos vers PC



## boulchris (4 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous !!

je revient d un voyage de 7 mois en Australie ( d la balle j vous jure...)
durant ce temps j ai transféré ttes mes photos sur mon i pod 80.
Comment puis je faire pour les recuperer sur pc maintenant ??

merci bcp...
boul


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2008)

Il faut faire monter ton iPod en mode disque dur par le biais d'iTunes.

Là, dans le dossier photo tu devrais retrouver tes images originales. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu as juste transmis une prévisualisation à ton iPod et tes photos originales ne se trouvent pas dessus. Il faut les charger pas le biais de l'ordinateur sur lesquels elles se trouvent.


----------



## fandipod (5 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

Peut-on reprendre les musiques que l'on a transférée sur l'ipod pour les mettre sur mon ordinateur sans avoir besoin de télécharger un logiciel?!!!! Merci de votre réponse a+


----------



## Gwen (5 Juillet 2008)

Sur Windows, il me semble que c'était possible en affichant les dossiers cachés, mais je ne sait pas si cette astuce est toujours valable.


----------



## fandipod (5 Juillet 2008)

Peux-tu m'expliquer comment on fait stp!!!?


----------



## Gwen (5 Juillet 2008)

Je n'en sait pas plus, je n'utilise pas WIndows.


----------



## boulchris (6 Juillet 2008)

merci bcp ca fonctionne !!! ca fait du bien et ca rassure de voir ses photos...


----------



## ired (16 Juillet 2008)

Salut!

Pour transférer tes photos de *iPod / iPhone -> PC ou du PC -> iPod / iPhone

*je te conseil d'utiliser *CopyTrans Photo*...

C'est tout simple et vraiment cool à faire fonctionner...

Je l'utilise depuis quelques temps, c'est vraiment pratique 


va voir la: http://fr.copytrans.net/copytransphoto.php


----------



## Jufisher (20 Avril 2009)

Je veux bien utiliser Copy trans photo, mais si ça les télécharge avec leur gros logo au milieux ça sert à rien !!!!!!

Comment puis je faire????

Merci d'avance


----------



## ired (28 Décembre 2009)

Jufisher a dit:


> Je veux bien utiliser Copy trans photo, mais si ça les télécharge avec leur gros logo au milieux ça sert à rien !!!!!!
> 
> Comment puis je faire????
> 
> Merci d'avance



C'est un logiciel payant. Une fois activé, il n'ajoute plus de logo.


----------



## SarahGlt (9 Mars 2017)

Bonjour ! 

Quand je télécharge mes photos lives de mon iPhone à mon PC elles sont en petites vidéos :/ 
Comment faire pour qu'elles restent en format photo ? 

Merci !


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2017)

@SarahGlt
Tu as l'intention de faire remonter d'autres vieux messages de 2009 comme celui-ci ? 

Si personne ne répond à ta demande... https://forums.macg.co/threads/importer-les-photos-lives-sur-windows.1290346/ ...moi le premier parce que j'ai un Samsung S7, ça n'ira pas plus vite et en plus ce n'est pas la bonne section pour ton iPhone.


----------

